# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Beïnvloedt Acne/puistjes ook jouw dagelijks leven/studie?

## gideonp

Hoi allemaal,

Acne is ontzettend vervelend. Ik heb er ook altijd last van gehad. Maar nooit iemand die met een passende oplossing kon komen (huisarts, dermatoloog etc. niet..)

In het kader van mijn afstudeeropdracht voor de afronding van mijn opleiding Communicatiemanagement aan de HES/HvA doe ik onderzoek naar acne in Nederland. Ik doe dit onderzoek omdat ik wil kijken wat voor een invloed het (hebben van acne) heeft op iemands studieresultaten. Ik ben 25 jaar oud en ik heb als sinds jongs af aan last van acne en ik zou graag willen dat ik beter geholpen en/of geïnformeerd was.

Je doet me dus een groot plezier door deel te nemen aan de enquête. Dus heb je regelmatig last van acne/puistjes? Vul dan mijn enquête in. De enquête is anoniem.

Alvast hartelijk dank voor het invullen van de enquête!

De enquête: http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=259983

(ook verloot ik cadeaubonnen t.w.v. 25 euro van bol.com onder de deelnemers)

----------


## gideonp

> Hoi allemaal,
> 
> Acne is ontzettend vervelend. Ik heb er ook altijd last van gehad. Maar nooit iemand die met een passende oplossing kon komen (huisarts, dermatoloog etc. niet..)
> 
> In het kader van mijn afstudeeropdracht voor de afronding van mijn opleiding Communicatiemanagement aan de HES/HvA doe ik onderzoek naar acne in Nederland. Ik doe dit onderzoek omdat ik wil kijken wat voor een invloed het (hebben van acne) heeft op iemands studieresultaten. Ik ben 25 jaar oud en ik heb als sinds jongs af aan last van acne en ik zou graag willen dat ik beter geholpen en/of geïnformeerd was.
> 
> Je doet me dus een groot plezier door deel te nemen aan de enquête. Dus heb je regelmatig last van acne/puistjes? Vul dan mijn enquête in. De enquête is anoniem.
> 
> Alvast hartelijk dank voor het invullen van de enquête!
> ...


Iedereen! Ontzettend veel dank voor het invullen! Als er nog meer mensen het bovenstaande willen invullen, dan zou dat mij enorm helpen! DANK!!!!

----------


## Jeffreyhasselt

Zelf heb ik ook jaren lang last gehad van acne. Ook van alles geprobeerd niks hielp. Ook de schoonheidsspecialist en huidtherapeut hebben niks geholpen. Uiteindelijk ben ik in aanraking gekomen met de acnelijn van NUSKIN. Ik heb deze 2 maanden gebruikt en ben helemaal van mijn probleem af. Ik heb wel vaker goede periode, maar nog niet zolang als deze. Mijn vriendin zelf is schoonheidspecialist en is dit product ook voor haar klanten gaan gebruiken. Ook bij haar klanten ziet ze verbluffende resultaten. Mochten jullie nieuwsgierig zijn en interesse kunnen jullie mij mailen ([email protected]) me vriendin is distributeur geworden van Nuskin en kan jullie 30% korting geven op de producten.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jeffrey Hasselt

----------

